# suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo !
bräuchte irgendwas was ich auf meinem 900 Kg Harbeck-Trailer montieren kann damit ich beim slippen nicht immer auf den nassen Streben rumturnen muß ... 
war schon mehr als einmal äußerst knapp das ich nasse Füße bekam |uhoh:
dachte ja zuerst an ne fette Holzbohle o.ä. - aber irgendwas aus Alu wäre halt doch nen büschn ansehnlicher und sicherer denke ich 
wer hat gute Vorschläge was ich da drauf schrauben kann ggf mit Bezugsquellen ????
danke schön


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Moin Moin Jörg ,
ist vielleicht ne blöde Idee , aber wären die Auffahrbleche ,die die Motorradhändler benutzen um Bike´s in die Transporter zu kriegen , was für Dich . Leicht , stabile und bieten ne gute Trittsicherheit , die Bleche . Bezugsquelle : hatte da letzte Woche eine Angebot in einem Baumarkt gesehen der mit M.. B..r meine ich 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Moin Jörg!

Zu diesen Auffahrtsrampen hätte ich auch geraten. Gabs gerade beim Famila für kleines Geld.

Edit:

Machst du klick,
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Auffahrrampe...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

mhm ... damit könnte es was werden ! :m thx


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Hallo Jörg, vielleicht probierst Du es mal bei einem Metallbauer um die Ecke. Die haben bestimmt Alu Riffelblech und kanten dieses auch. Ich habe für meine 30 € bezahlt.


----------



## Kegelfisch (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Hei HD4ever#h
Ich würde die Anregung von Langelandklaus übernehmen,da 1,50 m nicht allzu lang ist für 'ne Laufbohle . Denke mal dran , von wo bis wo Du laufen mußt . Ich habe übrigens das Gleiche vor , sitze aber an der Quelle und habe die Möglichkeiten . Ich würde mir aber gleich 2 Stück bauen , welche ich schnell demontierbar befestigen will , um im Bedarfsfall auch mal 'ne Sliprampe zu haben . 
Uwe


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg, vielleicht probierst Du es mal bei einem Metallbauer um die Ecke. Die haben bestimmt Alu Riffelblech und kanten dieses auch. Ich habe für meine 30 € bezahlt.


 

Wollte ich auch Vorschlagen. hab das schon bei merheren auf den Trailern gesehen, scheint wohl recht gut zu sein


----------



## Bauer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Hallo,
auf meinem Trailer habe ich schon seit Jahren 2 einfache Gerüstbretter beiderseits der Kielrollen angebracht (vom Holzhandel). Diese Lösung ist preiswert, rutschsicher (ungehobelt) und schonend fürs Boot wenn es mal neben den Rollen aufsetzt. Kann ich empfehlen.
Viel Erfolg,
Bauer


----------



## Macker (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Frage mal einen Gerüstbauer ob der Aluplanken hat die nicht mehr so gut sind , da sind meistens nur die Löcher ausgejakelt das stört für deine zwecke aber nicht.
Die gibt das is 2m 2,50m 3m und die sind extrem Rutschfest und Belastbar.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## fischer696 (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Moin moin,
ich würde aber nicht die aus Alu nehmen, vom Gerüstbauer, sondern die aus Stahl da rutscht man nicht so schnell beim slippen, die aus Alu sind sehr rutschig bei schräglage. Auch Riffelblech währe mir zu glatt, mit Gummistiefeln und schräglage.......
Würde sagen das die auch neu nicht all zu teuer sind.


----------



## fischer696 (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

z.B. bei 3-2-1 Nr.:150307431616
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich denke das das kein Alu ist sonder Stahl


----------



## fischer696 (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

oder hier mal Preise


----------



## Heiko112 (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Meiner besteht aus Lichtgitter Stahl und ist verzinkt. Kostete mit Schrauben komplett nicht ganz 50 euro.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Hallo Jörg, auf meiner Suche bin ich auf die Kombi Aluleiter und Aluriffelblech gestoßen. Die 3m Aluleiter habe ich im Baumarkt gefunden, hatte eine Beule in der Mitte und kostete 5,--€ das Riffelblech habe ich beim Schrott Verwerter gefunden und kam 6.--€ und alles zusammen sieht so aus.

Damit bin ich gut zufrieden, und meine Shetland kann ich mit dem ganzen klimbim an dem Trailer super alleine slippen. 

In meinem Oktoberurlaub habe ich welche beobachtet die mit Wathosen neben dem Trailer standen, und der Mann kletterte auf dem Trailer rum. Ich bin froh das es bei mir so ruck zuck geht.


----------



## Heiko112 (7. November 2008)

*AW: suche Laufsteg für Bootstrailer*

Dann stelle ich auch mal ein Bild rein das ist das schon weiter oben beschriebene Lichtgitter.

Die Zentrierhilfe wie GPSJUNKIE sie hat ist ebenfalls enorm hilfreich und ist bei mir schon in planung


----------

